# Change Subwoofer Frequency



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if there a way to change the subwoofer frequency on a Pioneer VSX-1020-K? I'm using KEF 2005.3 speakers with the Kube 2 sub, and the manual says to set the subwoofer frequency on the amp/receiver to 120hz. I'm assuming they are not talking about the crossover, because the speakers only handle up to 80hz, or I'm an idiot. 50/50 on that one...


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Despite the specs, it is highly unlikely that the tiny 4" drivers in the 2005.3 can get down to 80Hz _with any degree of authority_. I think the 120Hz recommendation is a good one.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Does anyone know if there a way to change the subwoofer frequency on a Pioneer VSX-1020-K? I'm using KEF 2005.3 speakers with the Kube 2 sub, and the manual says to set the subwoofer frequency on the amp/receiver to 120hz.


The KEF manual recommends going into your AVR's speaker menu and setting:
- all speakers to "small";
- the subwoofer to "yes"; and
- the crossover to ">100 - 120Hz".

Pages 101 & 102 of the VSX-1020's owner's manual explain how to do this.



> ... I'm assuming they are not talking about the crossover ...


They are.



> ... because the speakers *only handle up to 80hz* ...


The speakers *only go down to 80Hz* (but likely not with any authority, as Kal Rubinson pointed out).


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Yup, I'm an idiot, but thank you both for helping with this. My receiver doesn't have a crossover of 120Hz, so I set it at 100Hz, the next option is 150Hz.

Again, thank you both. :T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> My receiver doesn't have a crossover of 120Hz, so I set it at 100Hz, the next option is 150Hz.


Since it costs nothing to do it, try the 150Hz setting to see (hear) how it sounds. Then leave it at whichever setting (100Hz or 150Hz) sounds best.



> Again, thank you both. :T


Glad to help.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I'll give the 150Hz a try this weekend. (I hope)


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> Yup, I'm an idiot, but thank you both for helping with this. My receiver doesn't have a crossover of 120Hz, so I set it at 100Hz, the next option is 150Hz.
> 
> Again, thank you both. :T


AAZ, that is not an idiotic question nor are you an idiot, an idiot would not have asked. Thank you for the question.:T
Cheers Jeff :sn:


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

As much as I appreciate that Jeff, I will always have my self deprecating sense of humor.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> As much as I appreciate that Jeff, I will always have my self deprecating sense of humor.


As long as your intent is humor my friend :bigsmile:


----------

